# New Dress - "Summer in Paris"



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

OK, I only did one dress this weekend.... thought I would take a break!! LOL

Here it is.....the "Summer in Paris" Halter...

I think I will make one with a black belt and a white ribbon and bow...... I think it might look better... I did the white cuz I was thinking ... "SUMMER" LOL

Let me know what you think... Still have to add it to the website! 

Traci


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

You are awesome!!! That's so pretty!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Darling Traci!!! I had that fabric in my hand last week....almost bought it! Again......great minds :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, Tania and Sandra!!! Yes, great minds!!! LOL


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

So pretty!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it i love it  

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow that is amazing


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oooo very posh!!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

So cute - one person should not have so much talent!! LOL - it's not fair!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!!! :wave:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> oooo very posh!!!


I agree.

Leslie


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Totally adorable!!  

I have a dog bed made out of the same material waiting on MY Paris to arrive. I love that print!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*WOWZERS*

WOWZERS!! Thats sooo cute!! I would TOTALLY buy it but i only have little boys *sigh* the only disadvantage of having a boy, no girly posh clothes..


----------

